# Vista64/32 goodies for Nvidia Folders



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 21, 2009)

*Edit: Stanford has corrected the boost and their is no advantage to using these drivers.*

OK, I'm still testing this myself, but it appears that the beta 185.20 Vista 64 drivers give your primary card a huge boost in PPD. This is excellent news for single card folders and so-so for multi-card folders. It's said to have similar effect on Vista32, but I cannot test that OS. Looks to work best with 59xx WU's. I gain 500+ ppd on a multi-card set-up and 1000 ppd on a single card. This is only a 8800GTS 512! I wonder what the GTX2XX cards will do? Post up your results so we know where this is going. Make sure to open the driver folder and manually install *PD Set-up*(performance drivers) and *PhysX 8.11.18* as well as the normal driver set-up. 

Here are the links @ Guru3D:

*Vista64: *http://downloads.guru3d.com/GeForce-ForceWare-185.20-Vista-64-bit-download-2156.html

*Vista32: *http://downloads.guru3d.com/GeForce-ForceWare-185.20-Vista-32-bit-download-2155.html








*EDIT:*Primary 8800GTS 512 is now @ 7880 PPD on 5903 WU


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 21, 2009)

The only problem is that the 185.20 drivers caused my machine to blue-screen after about 2-4 hours of folding.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 21, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> The only problem is that the 185.20 drivers caused my machine to blue-screen after about 2-4 hours of folding.


Yep, still a beta. I'm hoping to get a little more stability from my Vista rig. I always wake up to a frozen screen and a hard reset when I run SMP on 2 cores of my X3. We will see...


----------



## Guttboy (Mar 21, 2009)

Buck,

You may have seen this already but there is a thread at Stanford's site discussing this.  Here is the link to the last page (currently) that shows that at least one of the Pande group thinks that these "may" be unreliable......

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=9075&start=75

It seems like there is quite a debate about the validity of the error checking.

Regards,


----------



## fadedmemories (Mar 21, 2009)

*Driver patch to increase PPD by ALOT.*

Go here; http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/478433-why-my-ppd-so-high-double.html.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm getting a 30-35% boost with my 2X 8800GS and GTX260 with this beta driver


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 22, 2009)

*Vista 32*

I gave a shot using the 185.20 and the results are weird.

- Vista 32bit
- Dual 8800GTS G92
- E6850 folding SMP

When a started folding with the new driver, *I initialized folding with the Client GPU_1 - secondary card - and I got a 40% BOOST - form ~5K to 7.2K PPD folding a 1680pt WU*. 

My primary card - Client GPU_0 was initialized later and didn't get any boost. Same PPD performance as before the 185.20 driver.

So, just for testing purposes, I closed both clients and this time *I started the Client zero - primary card - first*. Result: NOW THE CLIENT ZERO GAINED THE BOOST. Secondary card GPU_1 went back to ~5K PPD.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 22, 2009)

Why cant ATI do good folding!?!? bah


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 22, 2009)

*About driver installation*

There is nothing "special" about the Guru3d drivers.

I did install the drivers provided by TPU

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Drivers/NVIDIA/

And I did the regular installation.


----------

